# Post vasectomy Orgasms



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Guys (and gals with guys who have had them) I have a question about vasectomy and pain. I had mine 5 days ago and the procedure was relatively quick and painless. By the next day I was moving around at about 75%. By 48 hours I felt pretty much completely normal (except tender at the incision). Since I felt normal, at 72 hours afterwards I wanted to test the tackle and the wife and I had sex. Sex itself was normal like it always was, same time, etc and I was able to orgasm as normal. 

About 3 minutes afterward my right testicle felt like a gorilla grabbed it and yanked on it. The pain shot up into my stomach and was pretty much unbearable. It lasted for about 5 hours and I ended up going to sleep to hope to sleep it out. The next day I woke up and everything seemed back to normal. This whole time (even now) I have had no swelling, bruising, etc. I called my urologist and he said he has never come across anything like the pain I was describing. He said give it a few days and try again.

Anyone else ever go through something like this??


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry bud, I was black and blue for weeks, but no pain like that. My doctor told me when he had his done he got an infection and it hurt like hell for a while. 

Probably just some fluky thing and nothing to worry about. Bodies are funny and resilient.


----------



## pushing50 (Aug 5, 2010)

"I feel your pain."

Did the same thing. Couldn't wait to test-drive. Everything was fine during, but a while afterwards, there was pain, and it felt like I grew a third testicle. Freaked out, and embarrassed, called the dr's office. Nurse sounded like she was trying to stifle a laugh, but told me that's why they tell you to abstain/recover for a while.


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

I was getting random shooting pains for 2-3 weeks after the surgery (about 4 years ago). I couldn't pin point any specific motion or activity causing it so I attributed it to simple healing pains. Just give it more time. Eventually you'll notice nothing different.


----------

